# how to tell if bessies pregnant



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

how to tell if bessies pregnant? i dont get why shes so fat because she deosent eat that much at all.she sleeps all the time.when i was takeing her for a bath and her nipples where much bigger.the last owner i got her from had a boy hedgehog so i dont know if they where ever together? and her belly has gotten bigger.she never uses her wheel.maybe thats why she was free?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

If you think she's pregnant you should probably take her to the vet ASAP so you don't get a surprise litter that you have no clue what to do with . That way you will know FOR SURE if she's pregnant or just stressed/upset. 

Please remember that you JUST got her. She's not going to look thin anytime soon-- you really need to give it some time.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

im really scared for her!! ive herd that she could die if she is pregnant  Im soooooo worried!!    do you think shes pregnant??


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't know.

Make her an appointment at the vet ASAP. It's the only way you'll rest easy and be 99.9% certain that she is OK.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

what will the vets do for her?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

They will x-ray her to see if she's pregnant.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

and what if she is pregnant what els will they do?? X-rays cost alot of money!!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

They will inform you on your options. There's a lot of posts floating around HHC about pregnancies, both planned and unplanned. 

And hedgehogs in general are expensive. They're considered EXOTIC and require a lot of special care/equipment. X-Rays for human's are expensive too! 

Have you taken her to a vet since you rescued her?


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

the girl i got her from said she very healthy.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

So?

That doesn't mean she is.

It also doesn't mean that she didn't get sick between when you got her and now. 

She's a RESCUE and needs to be treated like one.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

what if she deos give birth what do i do?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

You need to take her to a vet. ASAP. I don't know what more you want me to say about the subject. If you "rescued" her, she should been taken ANYWAY regardless of her being overweight/pregnant/underweight/inactive. Even if she was the perfect size with the perfect demeanor, she still needs to be checked out, mostly because you, yourself, personally, do not know anything about that particular hedgie or that hedgie's history because you have not witnessed it you, yourself, personally-- hedgies are EXTREMELY good at hiding illness. 

You also may be very well getting yourself worked up for no reason. 

Look at the other posts and threads on this forum about pregnancy. I only have males, so I can't really help you, other than repeat what people have already posted about the subject.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i need someone to help me that really knows about pregnant hedgies like a breeder!!
i am going to take her to the vets but first i need to here more info.


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

No buts. Take her to the vet and find out! Stop messing around and RESEARCH pregnancies! Just look here and CnQ, there is a ton of info about pregnancies! You have to be prepared. NO BUTS!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW this site is no help. :roll:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

It's a TON of help if you use that little "search" button at the top of the page. There's so much information on this (and CNQ's) site about pregnancy that it's unfair to expect people to repeat everything that's been written about it. 

Also search for pregnancy in the archives of HHC. 

TONS of information!!!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

CnQ site is down!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> CnQ site is down!!


No it isn't.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

then they must have just fixed it because if you look up CnQ on HHC you will see people have had a problem with there site being expired.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> WOW this site is no help. :roll:


There is plenty of help and advice that has been given to you. A breeder is not going to know for sure whether your hedgie is pregnant. You need to take the advice given, and get her to a vet for a diagnosis. If she's pregnant, then it might be in your best interest to find someone (locally) with more experience, that would be willing to help you through this situation. If she is not pregnant, then the Vet can give you further advice on what to do to take care of her properly.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I already said i would take her to the vets you need to read everything first before you say that.
I am listening to the advice!
and i will take her to the vets!
i will NEVER give her up EVER!
I just wanted to know if this was necessary to take her to the vets.
i am done with this post.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Take your hedgehog to the vet. If she is pregnant, see if a spay/abort is an option with your vet. She's too old to ave a first litter.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Nancy said:


> laurennicole said:
> 
> 
> > CnQ site is down!!
> ...


I tried to access CnQ about 10 mins ago, and an error message popped up and said the server had expired.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i already said i was taking her to the vets.
and i know she to old.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If she's pregnant, see if your vet will preform a spay/abort.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Take your hedgehog to the vet. If she is pregnant, see if a spay/abort is an option with your vet. She's too old to ave a first litter.


That's a very good point-- I forgot about her age. She has an even higher risk of dying if she gives birth, especially considering her weight.



PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> I tried to access CnQ about 10 mins ago, and an error message popped up and said the server had expired.


The same thing happened to me.



laurennicole said:


> i already said i was taking her to the vets.


Let us know what your vet says. I, personally, cannot give you any more information.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

okay


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

sebian said:


> Gnarly said:
> 
> 
> > Take your hedgehog to the vet. If she is pregnant, see if a spay/abort is an option with your vet. She's too old to have a first litter.
> ...


Lauren, 
Good luck at the Vet office and please keep us updated.
Pix


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

Dang whats the rush? From what III have been told even experienced vet cant always 100% tell if a hedgehog is pregnant.. I dont remember who it was.. I think Nancy would know.. But someone took their hedgie to the vet and got the "all clear" THAT NIGHT the hedgie had babies.

Advice I was given for my pregnant rescue: Calm down. 
Prepare her a cage that is bab safe.. Get her a steralite bin and put some kiln dried shavings in. Take out her wheel because you dont know if she can pop like RIGHT NOW or in another 3 weeks. Get her a nesting bin/box and start adding some RC Baby Cat into her mix. Put her in a quiet place and leave her be. Start a routine with her. Same time every day softly talk to her while you are walking in the room and change her food and water. 

AND READ READ READ!

BTW My rescue was at the vet the day I brought her home and I mentioned the possibility of her being pregnant and he didnt think she was.. She didnt look to be ANY KIND of pregnant(weighing 222g) but I prepared anyways. Literally within a few days her weight skyrocketed and her sides got HUGE and her stomach is very hard and large. She gained over 150g in the first 7-10 days! And cant roll in a ball anymore.

So vets arent going to know everything. And its not worth the stress for them to tell you she is just "fat" and then you later find out that she was indeed pregnant. 

Good Luck find a breeder you trust(with more experience than a 'few' litters) for advice and STAY CALM!

ETA: I wouldnt consider a spay/abort unless I was told she was going to have serious health problems or die if she had babies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would talk to the former owner and see if she was ever out with the male. Perhaps she wasn't and then you have nothing to worry about.

If she was with a male, first thing I'd be worrying about is finding emergency vet locations, phone numbers and making a list of who you can get a hold of at all hours of the day, night and weekends. Also be prepared for what could be a huge vet bill if she is pregnant and needs an emergency c-section. Don't wait until it happens to get finances prepared. 

Prepare her cage and give her a nest box. There is loads of information about this on CnQ if you do some searching in the breeding and babies section.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got back from the vets and he said she is not pregnant 'wooo hooo!!"
She is in good health. and i just got the light brand of cat food because hers was to high in fat.
I'm sooo glad she's healthy 
Thanks for all your alls help


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that she's healthy! 

You may still want to have a pregnancy-ready cage for her, just in case. 

Just make sure you wean her on the new food so it's a smooth transition for her and she doesn't go on a hunger strike. While she'd lose weight, she'd be losing a lot of important nutrients. 

Hopefully the new food will also make her a bit more active and she'll lose even more weight!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

they took an x-ray and she had no babys.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Xrays are not accurate. Still prepare for babies.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

how are they not accurate??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Baby bones are not dense enough for the xrays to show especially in early pregnancy.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

oh okay.i wrote the past owner and she just wrote me back she said she never put them together.
so i don't know how she could be pregnant??


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

It strikes me that there's one of two ways to handle things at this point.

One is to say, "her prior owner said she was never with a boy, so she's not pregnant; she's just a big girl." Then you make sure she has her wheel and everything else your average hedgehog should have.

Another is to say, "the way her belly looks tells me she might be pregnant. And it would have to be somewhat early in the pregnancy because of what Nancy said about the bones. And I'd really rather be safe than sorry," then you treat her as if she was pregnant and make sure to read everything about pregnant hedgies and their babies.

More specifically, I'd read the articles at http://www.hedgehogworld.com/content/category/4/74/42/ and use those as a guide while also asking board members about how those general guidelines would apply to your specific situation.

One thing Becca writes in the "Breeding Stage 2- 28 days gestation- 2 weeks post birth" article is: "Typical gestation is 35-38 days, HOWEVER, you need to prepare for possible delivery anywhere from 30 days from first breeding chance to 50 days from last breeding date. During this time, do NOT disturb anything in the cage without listening for soft squeaks, looking for evidence of blood in the bedding, and listening and watching for the reactions of the mom."

I interpret that to mean that if you follow the "Bessie is pregnant" assumption, then you should treat her as such until it is 50 days after the day you brought her home. And if there are no babies by then, you can be reasonably assured she is not and was not pregnant.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> I interpret that to mean that if you follow the "Bessie is pregnant" assumption, then you should treat her as such until it is 50 days after the day you brought her home. And if there are no babies by then, you can be reasonably assured she is not and was not pregnant.


Excellent. I completely agree. It's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Great post smhufflepuff.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

there is no way she could be pregnant. i don't see how? how could she possibly be pregnant she has never been with a boy ever! thanks you all for all your help but shes not pregnant.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

IMO I would still treat her as if she is pregnant. The worst thing that happens if she is indeed not pregnant is that you are cautious and do a little extra work for 50 days. And if she IS pregnant, then you're ahead of yourself and that's one less stressful thing you need to do-- putting together a cage that is well suited for babies and mama at the very last minute and potentially overlooking something very very important.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

SHE IS NOT PREGNANT. :x


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm confused as to why you are so defensive.

People are very patiently giving you good advice to a question that you asked and are just looking out for the safety of your hedgehog. Through their advice, they are also trying to save you a lot of time, money, and heartache by telling you about their experiences and giving you their opinions. If you don't agree with them, that's fine, but don't get angry at people when they are trying to HELP you.


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that's what the vet said. But like Nancy said, x-rays are not always 100% reliable. Just to be safe treat her AS IF she was pregnant. What if she is pregnant, and one morning you wake up with lots of dead babies or something else :shock: then what? Watch her until she passes the 50-60 days since you got her. JUST TO BE SAFE!

Is it possible she got into your sister's hedgehogs cage?? Or they were put together for just a second?? I know your probably very concious of that, but still, is it possible?

Or it could be just she's a big girl. I believe in chat you were feeding her CSCLS, my research tells me that that has 20% Fat.... You want 14% & under. Or even lower if that. I remeber seeing you say you switched it, to what? The lowest fat food i found was Blue Spa Select Lite. It has 8% fat i believe.

We're just trying to help. Dont get defensive. Either politley take our advice or dont ask for it. Please understand that we are not always going to anwser the way you want, that's why they make these forums. To give our opinions!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I think what they are saying, lauren, is that to be on the safe side you should be prepared for that for 50 days from the day you got her. They're not trying to say your vet was wrong, just that maybe the person you got her from isn't telling you everything. They are just trying to prepare you for the fact that there could be the possibility that you don't have correct information from the previous owner.

They are just trying to offer honest opinions and be helpful. You asked for advice, so you should not be so defensive about taking it into consideration.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I honestly don't understand. You continue to ask questions, and then fight with almost every piece of advice that is given. Not on this thread, but on a number of them. 

Asking questions is great, and is the only way to truly learn, but if you are just going to fight and disagree with every answer given, I just don't see the point. 

A number of truly knowledgeable hedgehog savvy members have given you very good advice, I suggest you take it, as it's much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have cleaned up this thread and will be locking this topic when I am finished.

Lauren, if you wish to remain here, clean up your behaviour. People are here to help you and will not be subjected to your immature rude behaviour. As for bringing in your equally immature sister, to continue your rudeness, well she asked to be removed and I'll do that too. 

Lauren I hope you will remain but if you wish to go to another site, I hope you change your behaviour. You were banned from CnQ, now have had issues here. Rarely does anyone have a problem here. I think that should tell you something.


----------

